

Show HN: Referer.io – Target website content based on referrer url - joseacta
https://www.referer.io/

======
joseacta
Founder here :)

You can see a demo of the product working when you click on the link. A
welcome message will show up at the top welcoming all Hacker News readers.

Also the pricing table at the bottom is 100% dynamic. We actually have three
pricing tables: one for HN readers, one for Product Hunt readers and another
one for everyone else.

Questions or comments, just let me know.

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand what the service actually is. Is it a library? An external
service that must be called from Javascript?

~~~
joseacta
It's a no code solution.

We already have the Javascript plugin. You just install it on your site and
through the admin interface you can then start configuring what content to
show based on the referral url.

Does it makes sense now?

